# SG October Pool



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay I know it is still September. However I want to give you guys ample time to get into the October Stonegod Gun Pool. Yes there is a chance that he could still buy his gun in September (If he does than this pool is moot.)

For those of you who are new to PT or an infrequent visitors, there has been an on going joke here at PT. One of our members, Stonegod, has been talking about buying a gun for quite some time. He has yet to purchase his gun so we like to have a little fun with him.

Here is the prize for the winning date. It is one of my adjustable tone predator calls. The photo is the call that is being given to the winner. The video explains how it works.













*Contest info:*
Send me a PM with the date your selection. Entry deadline is Sunday September 30, 2012 12:00am EST. When Stonegod buys his gun he will inform us or the date. If you have that date you win. If no one get the exact date I will use the closes to it. In the event of a tie I will draw names form a hat. If no gun in October, I will run this again for November.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*What length do you prefer. Kilndried or treated lumber? D!CK'S SPORTING GOODS $249!!*


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll get in on this. Just let me know what day your going SG


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I am excited for you to get that gun SG. I want photo's!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like I will be out of town for a few days. I might not be able to log onto PT while I am away. If you try to PM me and my box is full, email me your date. [email protected]


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had my share of experience with this retailer.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never had any issues there. Cabela's is the one I can't stand as far as answers and service. That place is a nuthouse every day of the week !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

COUexcusesGH, COUexcusesGH, COUexcusesGH.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Excuses, excuses !!!!!!!! My guess is SG will get a gun when he finds one left by another hunter !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Are you coming down with a cold buddy...... I noticed a little coughing?......hot soup.....hot tea.....and get your old bones into bed!!! At your age a cold is nothing you want to take lightly!!!


No sickness here buddy, thanks for your concern ......I think some pepto or immodium might be good for you......something needs to get you off the pot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

5 Days left on the September pool and only 5 days left to get into this one. Only 2 have gotten in so far! The folks who got into the September pool still need to re-up for October pool.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This is more and more like Apple hype. Announce it, then keep pushing back the release date


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! Talk to SG.... It is his fault ya know....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last chance to get into the October pool. Don't miss out.... I have a feeling October (yes 2012) will be his month........ I hope....


----------

